# flounder migration



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ive heard the flounder go out into the gulf during the late fall to spawn. If this is true can someone who is familiar with this describe how and when it happens and how far out they go. Can they be caught during that time and if so where. Thanks


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

That is true, they do migrate offshore. I have caught them 1/2-1 mile offshore/nearshore in September with bull minnows and shrimp on the edge of a structure.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

A couple of years ago I went to the Russian Freighter in December, around Christmas, and divers were spearing huge numbers of flounder. As I understand it, they will not be on such structure but in the sand near it.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

So can you catch em around the 3 mile barge?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you asking 3 mile bridge or the 3 barges?

They are around most off shore structure. If the top side of the structure is flat, they will be on top of it and in the sand around it. I have surfaced from a dive with fish that are dark and spotted (matching the surface of the structure) and a sandy beige color (mimicing the sandy bottom) both on the same stringer.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

3 mile barge south of perdido pass


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive seen them stacked 20 deep while diving this time of year.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I dove the 3 barges this past Saturday. I looked all around the barges and the Gulf Breeze fishing pier pilings for flounder and didn’t find any. I figured they would be out there for sure by now. They are either on their way or already farther out to deeper water. If conditions allow, I am going to check the deeper wrecks next weekend. If I don’t find any out there I might take advantage of next weekend’s light tides and check out the Mass.
There were however plenty of sheephead, juvenile red snapper, trigger and spadefish on the 3 barges. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There's good years and bad years for the migration. I think it's just about over for this year but what do I know?. The temps are getting cold all the way down and the females are all or most are rowed out. They will return when it warms up in the spring....:thumbup:


----------

